# Trailtour 3-4 Tage in Deutschland gesucht



## Baitman (2. Januar 2018)

Möchte im Frühjahr mit meinem Kumpel über ein langes Wochenende ne Tour fahren. Letztes Jahr waren wir in Latsch/Vinschgau... Hat uns gut gefallen...

Gerne eine kleine Pension mit HP und von dort aus Tagestouren starten. Oder ne Rundtour mit Gepäcktransport...

Latsch war von der Entfernung schon an der Grenze. Im Umkreis von 300 km um Frankfurt wäre schon lieber...

Wir hatten erst die Stoneman Miriquidi im Blick, der scheint aber nur einen sehr geringen Trailanteil zu haben. Wurde verworfen.

Ausser Spessart sind wir für alles offen... Eifel, Harz, Thüringer Wald, Bayerischer Wald, Breisgau etc.

Was könnt ihr uns empfehlen?


----------



## Chillout_KA (2. Januar 2018)

Pfälzer Wald vielleicht noch in deine Liste mit aufnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (2. Januar 2018)

Ja, im Pfälzerwald sind wir mal ne Tages-Tour mit hohem Trailanteil gefahren, hat uns extrem gut gefallen... Das war rund um den Weinbiet bei Neustadt...

In der Eifel war ich auch schon... Maria Laach... Das war aber eher enttäuschend, vielleicht auch einfach die falschen Touren gefahren, oder hätten weiter in die Eifel rein fahren müssen...


----------



## Don_Mazzelioni (2. Januar 2018)

Das Dahner Felsenland im südlichen Pfälzerwald ist wunderschön.
https://www.dahner-felsenland.net/vg_dahner_felsenland/Tourismus/Radfahren & Mountainbike/

Unter Mountainbike-Guides findet man im obigen Link findet man auch Touren-Veranstalter.

Letztes Jahr war ich in Luxemburg im Mullerthal, da hat`s auch tolle Strecken.


----------



## mw.dd (2. Januar 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Was könnt ihr uns empfehlen?



Das Fichtelgebirge rund um den Ochsenkopf dürfte noch im 300km-Radius liegen und ist sicher auch eine gute Option.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (2. Januar 2018)

ihr habt ja eine der schönsten Bike Destinationen Nördlich der Alpen fast vor der Haustüre !
https://www.labresse.net/circuits-vtt-des-hautes-vosges.html


----------



## Baitman (2. Januar 2018)

bikespammer schrieb:


> ihr habt ja eine der schönsten Bike Destinationen Nördlich der Alpen fast vor der Haustüre !
> https://www.labresse.net/circuits-vtt-des-hautes-vosges.html



Eine schöne Ecke, ich war weiter nördlich, an den großen Stauseen früher öfter angeln... Gondrexange, Rhodes, Mittersheim...Fand die Hügel aber eher sanft, weiter südlich scheint es höher zu sein... Vorteil wäre natürlich auch das französische Flair...  Kannst du einzelne Touren empfehlen? Meistens haben die offiziell ausgeschilderten ja eher einen geringeren Anteil an Naturwegen...


----------



## decay (2. Januar 2018)

Fichtelgebirge kann man an 3 Tagen ne schöne Durchquerung machen.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (2. Januar 2018)

sorry, kenne mich da noch nicht aus aber steht weit oben auf meiner Wunschliste.
war vor ca. 20 Jahren mal in Munster an einem MTB Marathon Race
und seit da spukt die Idee mal in die Vogesen zu gehen in meinem Kopf herum.
aber da ich aus der Ostschweiz komme liegt das eben nicht gerade ums Eck !


----------



## arise (3. Januar 2018)

Vogesen würd ich mal in den Raum schmeißen. Kann man auch mit Freiburg verbinden.


----------



## jofland (3. Januar 2018)

arise schrieb:


> Vogesen würd ich mal in den Raum schmeißen. Kann man auch mit Freiburg verbinden.


Hast du konkrete Tourenvorschläge (gpx, Links) für die beiden Regionen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (3. Januar 2018)

Frühjahr in den Hochlagen von Vogesen und Schwarzwald kann schwierig werden.

Guck mal da

http://blackforestbike.wixsite.com/blackforestbike/vogesen-cross

http://blackforestbike.wixsite.com/blackforestbike/huettentour


----------



## LittleBoomer (3. Januar 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Ja, im Pfälzerwald sind wir mal ne Tages-Tour mit hohem Trailanteil gefahren, hat uns extrem gut gefallen... Das war rund um den Weinbiet bei Neustadt...



http://www.wandermenue-pfalz.de/de/wanderwege/fernwege/pfaelzer-waldpfad/


----------



## arise (3. Januar 2018)

Ach wenn man in den Vogesen nicht gerade ganz oben an der crete rum Gondelt sondern Randberge zb bei Bar, Ribeauville usw dann ist das im Frühjahr immer wieder klasse. evtl mal bei Bruchpilot mal reinschauen(technische Abfahrten). Für Freiburg einfach mal auf die dortige Vereinsseite schauen...Borderline,Canadiantrail und die anderen Strecken die von denen unterhalten werden rocken schon ordentlich...da brauchts nicht zwingend die local trails von den hohen Bergen ausen rum. Auch auf YouTube findet sich so einiges...
zb enduroland alsace vtt, meist in den Hochvogesen aber auch an den Randbergen (helfe da gerne bei der Identifizierung der Wege)Da ich nicht mit GPS arbeite sondern traditionell mit Karte arbeite ist das etwas schwierig. IGN 1:25000 würd ich da empfehlen. So zb die Karte von St. Odile.


----------



## Carsten (8. Januar 2018)

Würde Dir ja gerne die schwäbische Alb empfehlen, aber wegen dem Fehler im Landeswaldgesetz (Zweimeter-Unsinn) ist und bleibt Baden Württemberg als Reiseziel ein NoGo.
Ansonsten hätten wir auf der Ostalb ein feines Trailnetz zwischen Heubach, Aalen und Oberkochen...oder schwupps über die Alb nach Geislingen...


----------



## reblaus_MSP (8. Januar 2018)

Ich werfe mal noch die Rhön in die Runde, für euch ja quasi vor der Haustüre.
Flowtrail Kreuzberg und ein weit verzweigtes MTB-Netz. Einen Anbieter für z.B. "Rhöncross" oder individuelle Tour auf Anfrage gibts auch.


----------



## mw.dd (8. Januar 2018)

reblaus_MSP schrieb:


> Flowtrail Kreuzberg und ein weit verzweigtes MTB-Netz.



Wenn ich auf eine Karte schaue, finde ich da außer dem "Flowtrail" nicht so viele Trails...
Hast Du ein paar Tipps? Die Gegend würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reblaus_MSP (8. Januar 2018)

Ich war letzten Sommer mit dem Anbieter "Rhöntrail" 4 Tage auf Rhöncross unterwegs. Sehr traillastig, das meiste findet man denke ich aber nur als Local oder mit Guide, einiges ist aber sicher auch auf den bekannten GPS-Seiten zu finden.

http://www.bike-magazin.de/touren/deutschland/supertrail-kreuzberg-in-der-rhoen/a22891.html
https://rhoentrail.com/supertrail-kreuzberg/


----------



## Tshikey (8. Januar 2018)

warst du schon in miltenberg? 
hier gibt es einige bikefreundliche unterkünfte und vier interessante ausgeschilderte strecken 
mit höherem trailanteil, alle kann man direkt von miltenberg aus mit dem bike anfahren und hat
(ohne anfahrt) immer so um die 30 km / 1000 hm. 
die strecken sind in miltenberg direkt (mil1), dem nachbarort großheubach (gh1), dem knapp 12
km (radweg) entfernten collenberg (co1) und 8 km entfernten amorbach (am1), sind ausgeschildert
bzw. über uns locals kann man tracks bekommen, wie wir die strecken fahren oder nach absprache
sich von uns guiden lassen.


----------



## jofland (8. Januar 2018)

Ja, Mil und rund herum ist ein Tagesausflug; kennen wir; machen wir ab und zu mal. Sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Januar 2018)

Pfälzer Wald, Rund um den Kalmit.


----------



## Steppi01 (9. Januar 2018)

Tshikey schrieb:


> warst du schon in miltenberg?
> hier gibt es einige bikefreundliche unterkünfte und vier interessante ausgeschilderte strecken
> mit höherem trailanteil, alle kann man direkt von miltenberg aus mit dem bike anfahren und hat
> (ohne anfahrt) immer so um die 30 km / 1000 hm.
> ...



Kannst du da eine Unterkunft empfehlen?


----------



## Quente (9. Januar 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Pfälzer Wald, Rund um den Kalmit.


... überlaufen und überfahren.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Januar 2018)

Quente schrieb:


> ... überlaufen und überfahren.


Blödsinn


----------



## piazza (9. Januar 2018)

Jurasteig bei Regensburg, wären 3 Tage.


----------



## Tshikey (9. Januar 2018)

Steppi01 schrieb:


> Kannst du da eine Unterkunft empfehlen?



https://www.churfranken.de/suchen-buchen/unterkuenfte/gastgeberliste/gefunden/?no_cache=1

... nicht nur miltenberg, ist das ergebnis nach abstellmöglichkeit für bikes...:

empfehlen würde ich von preis/leistung und positiven feedbacks her das "hotel mildenburg". es liegt direkt am
main mit entsprechend schöner aussicht u. es ist nicht weit zum nächsten biergarten!


----------



## Steppi01 (9. Januar 2018)

Tshikey schrieb:


> https://www.churfranken.de/suchen-buchen/unterkuenfte/gastgeberliste/gefunden/?no_cache=1
> 
> ... nicht nur miltenberg, ist das ergebnis nach abstellmöglichkeit für bikes...:
> 
> ...



Danke Dir!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominic_82 (10. Januar 2018)

Quente schrieb:


> ... überlaufen und überfahren.


Sonntags gebe ich dir recht, da macht es bei gutem Wetter wenig Spaß zu fahren aufgrund der vielen Wanderer. Samstags und unter der Woche ist aber kaum was los.

Ich würde auch Pfälzerwald ins Auge fassen. Unterkunft irgendwo zwischen Neustadt und Landau und von dort Kalmit, Lambertzkreuz, Rietburg, Trifelsblick etc. abfahren. Einen Tag evtl. die Bikes aufs Auto und ab Richtung Dahn oder Hauenstein bspw.


----------



## mw.dd (10. Januar 2018)

Dominic_82 schrieb:


> Sonntags gebe ich dir recht, da macht es bei gutem Wetter wenig Spaß zu fahren aufgrund der vielen Wanderer.



Ich war letztes Jahr mit einer ca. 15 Personen starken Gruppe an einem sonnigen Oktobersonntag (15.10) von St.Martin aus über Lambrecht, Neustadt, Kalmit unterwegs. Es hat großen Spaß gemacht. Viele Menschen gab es nur an den Hütten und in der Nähe der Wanderparkplätze; Konflikte gab es nicht zwischen Radfahrern und Wanderern sondern nur zwischen den Autofahrern beim Kampf um die Parkplätze.


----------



## Baitman (13. Januar 2018)

Vielen Dank für die wertvollen Tipps bisher. Ich werde mit jofland alles weitere besprechen und lasse euch wissen wo wir am Ende radeln werden.


----------



## 29erBiker (16. Januar 2018)

Weil du den Thüringer Wald mit genannt hast will ich mal noch den Rennsteig in den Ring werfen, also den Wanderrennsteig (es gibt auch einen Radwanderweg auf dem Rennsteig der allerdings nicht sehr attraktiv ist), der Wanderrennsteig ist ca. 170 km lang und ähnlich wie der Stonemann in einem, zwei oder drei Tagen zu absolvieren. Wenn du die Alternativrouten (mit "R" auf blauem Grund ausgeschildert) mitnimmst kommen sicher noch ein paar mehr km zusammen, der Trailanteil ist ziemlich hoch. Dann ist es Geschmackssache ob man in Blankenstein startet und in Hörschel endet oder umgekehrt.....
Immer schön die Wanderer grüßen, dann passt das schon


----------



## Baitman (16. Januar 2018)

Danke für den Tipp! Bin schonmal Teile davon gewandert, und hatte damals auch schon überlegt das mit dem MTB zu fahren... Habe ich aber bis gerade eben vergessen...


----------



## 29erBiker (16. Januar 2018)

hier noch der Track zum Wanderrennsteig, in der Version von Blankenstein nach Hörschel (mein persönlicher Favorit), gefahren an zwei Tagen, Übernachtung in Oberhof. 

https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zfouyslmyndrzsas


----------



## jofland (16. Januar 2018)

Ich war auch schon mal rund um Oberhof biken und fand das nicht so spannend am Reinsteig.


----------



## 29erBiker (16. Januar 2018)

jofland schrieb:


> Ich war auch schon mal rund um Oberhof biken und fand das nicht so spannend am Reinsteig.



Geschmacksache. Der Rennsteig bei Oberhof ist ja nur ein kleiner Teil. Aus Richtung Blankenstein kommend bis nach Masserberg gibt es sehr interessante Abschnitte.


----------



## imfluss (16. Januar 2018)

Wenn Ihr nicht so gerne viele Höhenmeter am Stück haben wollt, sondern viele kleine-mittlere Trails am Stück:
Ruhrpott & Umland mal checken. Witten, Glüder, Wuppertal, Schwerte, Dortmund etc... haben sehr coole Trails zu bieten.
Oder ne Trans-Teuto machen. Vom Hermann aus über Bielefeld, Dörenberg/Hüggel und Tecklenburg bis Hörstel/Bevergern, wo man jeweils locker einen Tag mit sehr hohem Trailanteil verbringen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sarge (20. Januar 2018)

Oberpfälzer Wald bin ich mal gefahren und hat mir sehr gut gefallen.
Unter mtboberpfalz findest du die Details zur Tour. Rennsteig auf dem Wanderweg
hab ich zweimal gemacht. Zuerst mit dem Schlafsack in den unzähligen Hütten
übernachtet und dann mit Pensionsübernachtung. Rennsteig ist wirklich super,
aber dort Geld für ein Zimmer lassen, werd ich wohl nie wieder.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (20. Januar 2018)

sarge schrieb:


> Rennsteig ist wirklich super,
> aber dort Geld für ein Zimmer lassen, werd ich wohl nie wieder.


Du musst halt wissen wo, ich werde dieses Jahr den Rennsteig wieder hin und zurück fahren.


----------



## derwaaal (20. Januar 2018)

29erBiker schrieb:


> der Wanderrennsteig ist ca. 170 km lang und ähnlich wie der Stonemann in einem, zwei oder drei Tagen zu absolvieren.


ist der Wanderrennsteig auch so ne organisierte Route mit Anmeldung, Gebühr, Trophäe, Internetseite mit Finisher-Liste?
Klingt so, so wie Du das formulierst.

Und ja, ich weiß, auch beim Stoneman kann man den natürlich auf eigene Faust fahren.


----------



## 29erBiker (20. Januar 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> ist der Wanderrennsteig auch so ne organisierte Route mit Anmeldung, Gebühr, Trophäe, Internetseite mit Finisher-Liste?
> Klingt so, so wie Du das formulierst.



Nein, das gibt es beim Wanderrennsteig nicht.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (20. Januar 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> ist der Wanderrennsteig auch so ne organisierte Route mit Anmeldung, Gebühr, Trophäe, Internetseite mit Finisher-Liste?
> Klingt so, so wie Du das formulierst.





29erBiker schrieb:


> Nein, das gibt es beim Wanderrennsteig nicht.



Ist nur ein Wanderweg, aber ein schöner. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rennsteig


----------



## sarge (20. Januar 2018)

Der Rennsteig Wanderweg und der Rennsteig Radweg ist fast identisch. Der Radweg geht meist,
wenn eine Steigung oder einer der wenigen Trails kommen halt auf dem Forstweg drumherum zum Ziel.
Zum allergrößten Teil gehts aber auf Forstwegen und asphaltierten Nebenstrassen.
Die Unterkünfte werden immer weniger, da Preis/ Leistung meist völlig daneben liegen. Man kann Glück
haben, aber auch leider Pech. Ist halt wie in der Lotterie.
Wenn man jüngeren Baujahrs ist kann man sich auf jeden Fall ein gutes Bild darüber machen, wie es so
in der DDR ausgesehen hat und wie Wirte und Gastgeber damals die "Kunden" bedient haben. Nebenbei
hatte ich seit langer Zeit wieder einmal das Gefühl eine "HO" Speisekarte in den Händen zu halten,
was jetzt nichts negtives bedeuten soll.
Der Rennsteig ist in meinen Augen schön und was sehr eigenes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (27. März 2018)

bikespammer schrieb:


> ihr habt ja eine der schönsten Bike Destinationen Nördlich der Alpen fast vor der Haustüre !
> https://www.labresse.net/circuits-vtt-des-hautes-vosges.html





arise schrieb:


> Vogesen würd ich mal in den Raum schmeißen. Kann man auch mit Freiburg verbinden.





arise schrieb:


> Ach wenn man in den Vogesen nicht gerade ganz oben an der crete rum Gondelt sondern Randberge zb bei Bar, Ribeauville usw dann ist das im Frühjahr immer wieder klasse. evtl mal bei Bruchpilot mal reinschauen(technische Abfahrten). Für Freiburg einfach mal auf die dortige Vereinsseite schauen...Borderline,Canadiantrail und die anderen Strecken die von denen unterhalten werden rocken schon ordentlich...da brauchts nicht zwingend die local trails von den hohen Bergen ausen rum. Auch auf YouTube findet sich so einiges...
> zb enduroland alsace vtt, meist in den Hochvogesen aber auch an den Randbergen (helfe da gerne bei der Identifizierung der Wege)Da ich nicht mit GPS arbeite sondern traditionell mit Karte arbeite ist das etwas schwierig. IGN 1:25000 würd ich da empfehlen. So zb die Karte von St. Odile.



Nochmal ein kurzes Feedback für welchen Vorschlag wir uns entschieden haben.

Es sind nun 5 Tage geworden und wir fahren in die Vogesen. Ok, die Suchkriterien waren etwas anders. Aber das französische Flair und die scheinbar traumhaften Trails haben uns gelockt. Als Übernachtungsort haben wir an Thann gedacht. Das ist von uns 350 km entfernt. Wir werden Ende Juni fahren.

Für Vorschläge zur Übernachtung (2 getrennte Zimmer) würden wir uns freuen.

Vielen Dank nochmal für die vielen Vorschläge, da ist noch einiges für künftige Kurzurlaube dabei!


----------



## arise (28. März 2018)

Haja keine schlechte Wahl...Thanner Hubel; Grand Balon usw vor der Haustür.


----------



## Baitman (28. März 2018)

Ja, das schaut ganz gut aus... 

Mal sehen, wenn frei ist werden wir hier pennen: https://castel.thann.org/de/


----------



## arise (28. März 2018)

cool...die Balon Nord/Ost Abfahrt...aber die direkt vom Kiosk aus runter nach Murbach sollte auch auf der Liste sein...man kann dann von unten noch ein paar hm auf der anderen Seite des Tales wieder hoch um die genialen Serpentinen (am Schluss des Vids ) noch drann hängen.gibt aber noch einige Varianten...auch nach Thann direkt zurück über den Gr 5.oder den sentier Edelweiß. 






Thannerhubel Westabfahrt.


----------



## jofland (28. März 2018)

Kennt ihr GPX-Tracks zu den Videos und Vorschlägen bei den bekannten Portalen?


----------



## Baitman (29. März 2018)

arise schrieb:


> cool...die Balon Nord/Ost Abfahrt...aber die direkt vom Kiosk aus runter nach Murbach sollte auch auf der Liste sein...man kann dann von unten noch ein paar hm auf der anderen Seite des Tales wieder hoch um die genialen Serpentinen (am Schluss des Vids ) noch drann hängen.gibt aber noch einige Varianten...auch nach Thann direkt zurück über den Gr 5.oder den sentier Edelweiß.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, so ohne GPX Trax sind die Videos zwar schön anzusehen, aber sicher schwer zu finden. Und auf  Trailsuche vor Ort gehen, dafür ist wenig Zeit. Gerne auch per pn...


----------



## Kiter94 (24. Mai 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Nochmal ein kurzes Feedback für welchen Vorschlag wir uns entschieden haben.
> 
> Es sind nun 5 Tage geworden und wir fahren in die Vogesen. Ok, die Suchkriterien waren etwas anders. Aber das französische Flair und die scheinbar traumhaften Trails haben uns gelockt. Als Übernachtungsort haben wir an Thann gedacht. Das ist von uns 350 km entfernt. Wir werden Ende Juni fahren.
> 
> ...



Hast du mittlerweile noch gute Trail Touren in den Vogesen (am besten als gpx) gefunden?
Wollen da über das lange WE bald hin düsen


----------



## jofland (24. Mai 2018)

Wir werden die Touren aus dem Buch

Mountainbiketouren fürs Wochenende Band I

fahren. Das liest sich dort super.


----------

